# For Pompino Joe!



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey Joe, here is the 155 I told you about on the phone the other day. Like I was telling you it had about 3/16" of corrossion all over it and the guts were starting to corrode....She is good as new now and smooth as silk.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's a true oldie, judging by the handle. You could paint, powder/Dura coat or anodize the chrome, but I've had better luck with buying a good parts reel and replacing those pieces. Here's a pic of a gray side plate Penn 25 Monofil. The chrome was totally corroded, but it uses the same Chrome parts as the 155. I bought a NIB 155, replaced the chrome, added an aluminum spool and power knob and turned her into a show stopper. (Take care of my baby LowPro!)


----------

